# Best Dog Whisperer Episodes?



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I've been enjoying watching the Dog Whisperer episodes that I have from Netlix. I am on the sixth episode and they only take 20 minutes to watch without commercials.

Which is the best the episodes? Anyone have an idea which season and episode has the lab with the chicken chasing problem? The one with the Smith Mountain Dog was good.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I recently watched the 1st season, (I checked it out from the library) and really enjoyed it. There are no "concrete" answers in any of them, but if you do like you are, and blitz your way through a bunch of episodes, you definitely get more of the theory and way of thinking that makes him so good. I could not pick out a "best" but I can name a few that I could hardly watch because the humans were so replusive

I'm hoping to hear from the library soon that they have my next set. This summer may not have been very productive for my dog, but I honestly believe I am finally getting a handle on some basic leadership/trainer skills. The dvd's have been a big part of it.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

That is an easy one. It is the South Park episode with the nanny that fails. Then they bring in Cesar. It is hilarious. Mike

ps. Try to find it on you tube.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

mikebeadle said:


> That is an easy one. It is the South Park episode with the nanny that fails. Then they bring in Cesar. It is hilarious. Mike
> 
> ps. Try to find it on you tube.


Mike you beat me to it I almost pee'd myself


----------



## Perch_44 (May 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXy1Nmr7mwg


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I love the episodes where he uses an e-collar. The newest new age technique by Tritronics.

Mark L.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

The Daisy Fuentes episode. Bless her no bra wearing heart.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

brian breuer said:


> The Daisy Fuentes episode. Bless her no bra wearing heart.


right on. other than that i think he is a fraud/coooook


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, y'all just shoot me...I think Cesar is a pompous ass who's waaaaaay too full of himself. I'd like to see Mr. Dog Whisperer train a GMHR or even a damned good hunting dog, for that matter. Two episodes were all I could take.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Some of his methods work very well on dogs. The whole psst thing works great......and to the SP followers, it works equally well with the child. 

Mike


----------



## Wlacina (Aug 8, 2008)

Devlin said:


> Well, y'all just shoot me...I think Cesar is a pompous ass who's waaaaaay too full of himself. I'd like to see Mr. Dog Whisperer train a GMHR or even a damned good hunting dog, for that matter. Two episodes were all I could take.


He's not a dog trainer. He's a dog "rehabilitator." Jeez get it right

And I personally like his show. I really think that I have learned a lot from him. Not for training but for keeping the dog calm and submissive. I bet you do a lot of the same things he does without even thinking about it. You exercize, discipline, and then affection, right? Although you are probably blending the first two... Sorry I don't mean for you to take offense as I don't know you and I'm new here... and you don't ever have to like the show but I'm just sayin' that you probably have more in common with the guy than you realize...


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I have liked seeing some of the behaviours, and the solutions given. When he talks about energy, it doesn't sound cooky to me, because people can have nervous energy about them.

As far as him being pompous, I imagine he is trying to act calm and assertive which is part of his routine.

It seems like great entertainment, and a good value with broad appeal.


----------



## cgoeson (Jan 22, 2008)

I think he's giving a lot of people the right idea. He teaches that you can't treat your dog like a kid, you need to give it regular exercise, and you need to be in control of your house. Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Shupe25 (Jan 15, 2006)

My favorite episode was with the authors of "Marley and Me." They have a new yellow lab that kept killing their pet birds. Caesar decided that a hunting dog trainer would help, so he called in a Field Trial pro. I forget her name...blonde lady, really seemed to know her stuff. Really liked that one. 

-Shupe


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Wlacina said:


> He's not a dog trainer. He's a dog "rehabilitator." Jeez get it right
> 
> And I personally like his show. I really think that I have learned a lot from him. Not for training but for keeping the dog calm and submissive. I bet you do a lot of the same things he does without even thinking about it. You exercize, discipline, and then affection, right? Although you are probably blending the first two... Sorry I don't mean for you to take offense as I don't know you and I'm new here... and you don't ever have to like the show but I'm just sayin' that you probably have more in common with the guy than you realize...


No offense taken, Will...and welcome to RTF! You're probably right about my doing a lot of the same things he does almost subconsciously, and granted he has success _on his televised program_...I wonder how many failures there are that are never aired, and I also question whether the effect of his methods is retained long-term. Sorry...what you're reading is, I suppose, simply my dislike of him and the show as opposed to a more objective evaluation of his methods.

But, IMHO, he's still pompous. ;-)

Who knows...maybe I should give watching it another try. I do know several people with little "pocket dogs" and others with yard dogs who love it!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

I like the one where he goes PSSSSHHHHHTTT!

Aaron


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

I enjoy watching the shows. I also enjoy watching his opposite. Victoria Stillwell. And then there use to be a Monks of New Skete show last year that was entertaining. But best episode was that marley and me when they did get a field trial handler involved. i know Cesar does employ Dogtra collars on his own dogs and at times uses the collar to help "deter" bad behavior rather than use it as a training tool.

This show is geared to the pet dog public. And a lot of those people don't know how to train a dog. So what concerns me is we have a ton of cesar millan wanna-bees doing the shhhhh. man i hear it in public! everyone is a dog whisperer. the worst was i saw an ad for a dog trainer and the ad showed the trainer and cesar together. i heard she is one of the worst pet dog trainers around.


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

Anybody can do what he does but since he changes the status quo by making a diffferent noise and touching the dog differently than anyone else does it's NEW and MAGICAL. Plus he knows that dogs are dogs and refuses to get emotional over them and anthropomorphize them. Every episode I see has a dog with full privileges like furniture and beds, full run of the house, stupid owners etc.

Institute rules and limitations in a household and half the problems are solved.

Look at peoples' kids today - no surprise!

That being said the show is still good because it allows people to see how training a dog THE OLD FASHIONED way still works. We have to remain the boss and can not be friendly, treat machines to have well behaved pets. I'm not even talking about training them to do complex things - just to understand the rules of the house (pack).


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Shupe25 said:


> My favorite episode was with the authors of "Marley and Me." They have a new yellow lab that kept killing their pet birds. Caesar decided that a hunting dog trainer would help, so he called in a Field Trial pro. I forget her name...blonde lady, really seemed to know her stuff. Really liked that one.
> 
> -Shupe


I agree, I enjoyed this show too. The dog was killing pet chickens so they brought in a duck to work with because it was calmer. The trainer had a kennel in PA and worked with the dog. After that it was retrieving. Maybe the dog was FF? Of course, that would have been edited out! 

I was really buying into the whole Ceasar thing, "Don't humanize your dog." Then I go to Petco last night and he has an entire line of endorsed products that include fortified water @ 2.50 bottle, and systemic balance supplements to relax and calm your dog. Now what group of people would that be targeting? On second thought, maybe I should try the systemic balance on one of my females, calm and quiet would be nice!;-)

Denise


----------



## Jimmy the Mick (Jul 6, 2006)

Shupe25 said:


> My favorite episode was with the authors of "Marley and Me." They have a new yellow lab that kept killing their pet birds. Caesar decided that a hunting dog trainer would help, so he called in a Field Trial pro. I forget her name...blonde lady, really seemed to know her stuff. Really liked that one.
> 
> -Shupe


Missy Lemoi was Cesar's guest on that episode, while not a pro Miss is an accomplished amatuer who trains all her own dogs.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

My favorite is the one with the older couple with the yappy little dustmop dog that keeps biting the wife and won't let her....yes, that's right, *won't let* the wife...get on the bed with the husband. She had been sleeping in the guest room because the dog wouldn't allow her on the bed and kept biting her. Cesar covers his incredulity pretty well....you can see his "you've got to be kidding me" expression....and then he gets on the bed next to the husband with the little dog, and when the dog tries to bite at him, he just knocks it off onto the floor. Duh!
I mean, how hard is that to figure out, and why did they have to hire an expert?


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

brian breuer said:


> The Daisy Fuentes episode. Bless her no bra wearing heart.


 Yep...poor thing...she is HOT!!!!!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

brian breuer said:


> The Daisy Fuentes episode. Bless her no bra wearing heart.


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=11297453


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=11298203

/Paul


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

how about aggressive dogs. when we encounter one what is the proper way to get out of it unharmed?

a few weeks ago someone put up a cool vid on youtube. its no longer up for whatever reason but it had two opinions.

Cesar Millan: Basically to not back away and to not take your eyes off of the dog. Basically saying if you break eye contact first and turn your back you show that you are weak, etc...

Victoria Stillwell: Says to turn your back and cross your arms. Wait until the aggressive dog turns away before you walk away.

I'm unsure which method is the more "correct" way to not escalate an attack. But it was an interesting video because the person put them back to back and even found real dog attack footage that showed the humans' behavior. Most people panic and freak out screaming running away, etc... 

so what would you do?


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

TheShadow said:


> Cesar Millan: Basically to not back away and to not take your eyes off of the dog. Basically saying if you break eye contact first and turn your back you show that you are weak, etc...
> 
> Victoria Stillwell: Says to turn your back and cross your arms. Wait until the aggressive dog turns away before you walk away.
> 
> ...


Dogs are cowards and unless trained for it won't attack a person from the front. They always try to find a way to sneak around behind you. Personally, I wouldn't turn my back on an aggressive dog, but I also wouldn't make eye contact and would drop my posture to be less threatening. There is no reason to get in a dominance contest with a dog that you can't control, so why escalate a situation when you can try to defuse it. 'Cause the whole purpose is to get out of the situation with out getting bit.


Kathleen


----------



## blacklabalvin (Jul 26, 2008)

I watch the show a lot and from my understanding, when cesar deals with aggressive dogs, he doesn't just have a stare down contest with him. he acts calm and assertive like nothing is even there. There have been a number of episodes where this has taken place. The episode with the shelter rottie that was going to be put down the next day if it wasn't gonna be on the show, the episode where the mexican is afraid of dogs and they go to a dog shelter with a bunch of dogs barking madly, and the episode where he trains postal employees on what to do when encountering what might be an aggressive dog.

His effects on the dogs may not be long term but that's not his fault though. Once he leaves, it's a owners responsibility to enforce rules, boundaries, and limitations. He's just giving them guidance.

Back on topic, one of my favorites is with the bomb detection lab that was scared of any loud noise supposedly caused when their town was hit by a hurricane.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

> one of my favorites is with the bomb detection lab that was scared of any loud noise


HahahahahhahHAHAHahahahahahaaa

Prolly the best evidence that dogs are smarter than we give them credit for ever presented.

Boom regards

Bubba


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Has anybody else noticed that the one dog that needed to be sent out for additional professional training was ... 

a Lab?

and the one dog that took an episode covering four months of in-house "rehabilitation" and all sorts of extra (slightly kooky) tactics was... 

a Lab? 

I have friends who tease me about this.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

It seems that Victoria lady is just telling you 1 way to get out of a bad situation. Not training and dealing with the problem



The other way mentioned is dealing with the problem.

Many people get bit by their own dogs because they think if they stare at them long enough the dog will quit and back off. 

It depends like anything else concerning dogs

Most people handle aggression in the same way a brand new person to the retriever game would handles their dog if you told them to run a 300 yard blind,,,, How can you expect anything different.

Its like the FF topic All you do is pinch their ear and when they lunge for the bumper release the pressure. There ya go ,,,,Its that simple:razz: 

I have noticed that this stuff rarely goes by the book.
My guess there would be plenty of mistakes


Pete


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

Jimmy the Mick said:


> Missy Lemoi was Cesar's guest on that episode, while not a pro Miss is an accomplished amatuer who trains all her own dogs.


speaking of Missy, she was at Cabela's today (and tommorow). I did not get a chance to watch the demo they were doing but plan on checking it out another weekend. But she was standing there talking to a bunch of people and I'm like, "wow this woman looks soooooooooo familar" then it clicked, my fave episode of the Dog Whisperer, hahaha. I said, "Excuse me but you look very familar..." they had a few labs and two GSPs there. Looks like they were demo'ing the TT collars by shooting marks out into the pond there. Again I'll check it out next weekend, anyone else near the East Hartford, CT stores?


----------



## etfremd (Feb 11, 2008)

What to do about aggressive dogs? I would maintain the face to face position- keep eye contact- stand taller- puff out he chest- get serious look on face- slowly draw my .357 and cock trigger....


----------

